# Abandoned Building (series)



## myopia (Nov 17, 2008)

First roll in the 24mm lens.
First roll of HP5 and I think it's on the contrasty side..

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.




(the whip)

9.





10.





11.


----------



## keybq (Nov 17, 2008)

i have to say that number 6 is my favorite


----------



## CubsFanMike (Nov 17, 2008)

really like the lighting on #9 and #10


----------



## David_low (Nov 17, 2008)

#8 stand out for me.


----------



## therustytracks (Nov 17, 2008)

#9 is awesome. It's my favorite. Nice series.


----------



## myopia (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. It was very cold out and I was really just experimenting with a new film and lens. Here are a few more from the same roll:

12.





13.


----------



## Kerri27 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice shots and your brave going inside those buildings..


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 19, 2008)

It IS a bit contrasty, but I really dig that.  The shots from No. 6 on down are the best, IMO.  The exterior shots seem to lose a lot of detail in the sky, which I know is probably through no fault of yours (a flat sky photographed is still gonna look flat), but that is more than made up for with the contrast and detail of the interiors.


----------



## myopia (Nov 19, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> It IS a bit contrasty, but I really dig that.  The shots from No. 6 on down are the best, IMO.  The exterior shots seem to lose a lot of detail in the sky, which I know is probably through no fault of yours (a flat sky photographed is still gonna look flat), but that is more than made up for with the contrast and detail of the interiors.



Yeah, I agree 100%. It was such contrasty lighting mixed with contrasty film that I really had two choices... expose for sky or expose for subject.
I am a photoshop newbie, so do you know if there is anything I can do about it on PS ?


----------



## curly (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice... I like #10


----------



## Otterpop (Nov 19, 2008)

6,9,10,and 11 are the ones that are working for me, good job


----------



## myopia (Nov 20, 2008)

Otterpop said:


> 6,9,10,and 11 are the ones that are working for me, good job



Boulder- good to see. Do you recognize this place? It's off 93-S on the way to the ski resorts. The abandoned Milk House on the left.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 20, 2008)

myopia said:


> Yeah, I agree 100%. It was such contrasty lighting mixed with contrasty film that I really had two choices... expose for sky or expose for subject.
> _I am a photoshop newbie, so do you know if there is anything I can do about it on PS ?_



Photoshop?  :er:  What's that?


----------



## Snog (Nov 21, 2008)

These are fantastic.  I love that stuff.


----------



## jzxxx (Nov 22, 2008)

very cool shots.  #6 also does it for me.  potential to be a movie poster ahaha.


----------



## Early (Nov 22, 2008)

myopia said:


> Yeah, I agree 100%. It was such contrasty lighting mixed with contrasty film that I really had two choices... expose for sky or expose for subject.
> I am a photoshop newbie, so do you know if there is anything I can do about it on PS ?


Uh, huh!  Tone down that contrast.:blushing:


----------



## myopia (Nov 22, 2008)

Early said:


> Uh, huh!  Tone down that contrast.:blushing:



Believe it or not, I already did.
You know when it is about to snow and the sky is all white? THAT is what I was dealing with in these..


----------



## Roger (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep #6 down are knockouts but I still like #1-#5, nice work....HP5 was my favorite film back in the day, lovely contrast.


----------



## myopia (Nov 23, 2008)

Roger said:


> Yep #6 down are knockouts but I still like #1-#5, nice work....HP5 was my favorite film back in the day, lovely contrast.



Thanks. I think one day I will give HP5 a try again exposed at 320 instead of 400 to reduce the contrast a tad.


----------

